
Raise from the right investors - tomerdi
https://www.investorintelligence.io/
======
gzeus
Do you just add machine learning everywhere to get hype nowadays? There is
nothing written about machine learning on the landing page, even if it is
there. I don't think it does anything that a normal db look up can't do.

